# Venison Bone Stock



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

Thinking about trying a recipe for making broth / stock from venison bones, but figured I'd ask for input / suggestions, etc. here before trying. Anyone make their own broth using bones, and if so, any thoughts or suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

I've done this several times, with venison, beef, chicken, etc. I'm by no means an expert, but there are definitely a few tips that improve the final product. First, make sure you roast the bones prior too. Roast at 400-425 for 45-60 minutes. This will bring out some richness in the stock that you will not get if you just throw some bones in the pot. Also, start with cold water in the pot. You want to slowly release any collagen. Don't ever let it come to a rolling boil. You just want a light simmer, almost not even simmering. Use good fresh veggies. Lastly, unlike chicken, pork or veal, there isn't a lot of collagen in most of the venison bones you'll use. The richest and most tasteful stocks you'll have are so loaded with collagen they'll darn near set up in the fridge. I've shown some guests that before and they say "oh gross, look at all that fat." Its not fat, not even close, so don't let that deter you. It will go away when you reheat it. But, since there isn't a lot of collagen in a grown deer compared to other animals, you need to supplement, preferrably with pork or veal knuckles/feet. I've always wanted to try skinning the head and roasting that for stock along with the bones, I bet that would work, but haven't gone that far yet. Good luck.


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

zig said:


> I've done this several times, with venison, beef, chicken, etc. I'm by no means an expert, but there are definitely a few tips that improve the final product. First, make sure you roast the bones prior too. Roast at 400-425 for 45-60 minutes. This will bring out some richness in the stock that you will not get if you just throw some bones in the pot. Also, start with cold water in the pot. You want to slowly release any collagen. Don't ever let it come to a rolling boil. You just want a light simmer, almost not even simmering. Use good fresh veggies. Lastly, unlike chicken, pork or veal, there isn't a lot of collagen in most of the venison bones you'll use. The richest and most tasteful stocks you'll have are so loaded with collagen they'll darn near set up in the fridge. I've shown some guests that before and they say "oh gross, look at all that fat." Its not fat, not even close, so don't let that deter you. It will go away when you reheat it. But, since there isn't a lot of collagen in a grown deer compared to other animals, you need to supplement, preferrably with pork or veal knuckles/feet. I've always wanted to try skinning the head and roasting that for stock along with the bones, I bet that would work, but haven't gone that far yet. Good luck.


Lots of good stuff there .... thanks!


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

zig said:


> First, make sure you roast the bones prior too. Roast at 400-425 for 45-60 minutes. This will bring out some richness in the stock that you will not get if you just throw some bones in the pot.


Yep. Either roast the bones before starting the stock or somehow give them a nice caramelized coating. Sometimes, with some luck, you can do this by using a frying pan on the stove top instead of roasting in the oven.


----------

